# Cinnamon and Hallie Updated pics of kids and Hallie's udder!



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's updated pics of the girls. No, I haven't clipped udders yet, but I'm glad I didn't YET. We got 9 inches of snow today!!! And we've had extremely cold temps for NC... well, here are the girls.  Hallie and Cinammon both have nice udders started. Hallie is a first freshener, but this will be Cinammon's second time. She's just a bit shy about "rear" photos for some reason! Ever since she got preg, she holds that tail down like she is saying "noooooooo peeking!!!"

Oh and the last pic is Ophelia. She's on day 100.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 130 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

Looks like you are in for multiples!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 130 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

sweet! wow you got snow... is that normal for your area?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 130 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

No, it's not really normal for here. We usually get a little, occassionally, a couple inches... not this much. And the temps...brrrrrrrrrrrr... it's only 9F this morning! and only supposed to reach 35 for about an hour this evening, which won't accomplish much in the way of melting..

Here's some snow pics I posted on Twitter! http://twitpic.com/photos/genna1020


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 130 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

Beautiful does! Can't wait to see what ya get!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 130 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

they are sure pretty does....  :greengrin:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 131 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

what pretty does you have and if you do not mind what part of Nc are you from I'm out of Lexington.Would love to chat about goats/chickens.I have Naked necks I know they are ugly but good birds.

Mindy


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 131 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

Those top 2 girls look like twins at least, for sure! All pretty girls, too!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 131 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *

Thanks for the lovely compliments, everyone! I'll pass them on to the ladies... they'll be thrilled. 

And I am in Sanford, NC. We're a little over an hour from Asheboro on HWY 42. Also less than an hour from Raleigh, Greensboro, etc. 

Angie


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 132 GETTING CLOSER!!! I'm so excited*

Hallie's udder is filling more and tightening up! It's so cold and snowy that everyone's staying in the barn. Snow is starting to melt, so everything will soon be a wonderful cold and muddy mess.  sure hope it warms up some and DRIES up some before babies get here. And both Cin and Hallie have decided that they do not want me loooooooooking at udders or feeling ligs!!! I try and they are like "GET AWAYYYYYYYYY please!"


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinnamon day 133 GETTING CLOSER! Hallie Discharge*

Well, as of this morning Hallie has a little bit of a pinkish-orangey colored discharge and her udder is filling more! Cinnamon remains about the same, though she does seem to have dropped a bit. And Ophelia is starting to get an udder now!! She's on day 104.  :clap: :clap: :wahoo:

Question: Does anyone live close to me that has experience with the goats just in case I have any problems? I'm in Sanford, NC. This will be my first babies when they come, and I've been doing a lot of reading, but I wanted to have someone on hand to ask questions, etc, if necessary, especially not knowing what day of the week the girls will decide to have babies on. :GAAH: Day 145 for both Hallie and Cinnamon is Feb 4th, but who knows whether they will go at a normal hour or on the "expected" day! HAHAHAHA Anyone?

Angie

wish for lots of :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 133 GETTING CLOSER! Hallie Discharge*

There was a thread on here with some of the more experienced gals numbers, just in case. I have limited experience, this being my 2nd year with goats. My "teacher" was the fiasco farm website with the videos...but I couldn't find the videos the last time I went there?! Bummer. I'm afraid my advice would go something like "go in...find feet...and nose...gently pull with the contractions...if you can't get them out off to the vet! Anyway, that's how I do it :doh: :slapfloor: I think Stacey went through a birth that required untangleing babies! Let's hope you have uneventful births...I've read that 95% of births are simple...so let's pray for that!

Soon someone will come on with more helpful info! :hi5:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 133 Ok everyone... Posty doe????????*

Ok question... when a doe starts going 'posty,' how long is it usually before delivery? hallie has definitely dropped and she has a discharge, but I haven't noticed any change in ligs yet. HOWEVER, I just went to the feed store and came back, and now she is looking a bit stiff legged. I'm headed out to the barn right now to check her over good, but I thought I'd ask. 

Angie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 134 QUESTION!! Too soon to be posty?*

What day is she on now? Usually they go posty about the time the ligaments go and they start moving into early labor. Can be an hour to 12 hours before kidding. It depends on each doe and her pregnancy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 134 QUESTION!! Too soon to be posty?*

My cell number is 509.499.5828 if you need anything. If I don't answer, leave a message and I will call you right back. Also I am always on yahoo at work, and usually mobile while commuting!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 134 False alarm.. everything fine *

Thanks so much! i'll probably be giving someone a call, more than likely, especially if things don't seem to be going smoothly. As of right now, the postiness was a false alarm... whew. We had been out for a while, and when we got home, Hallie was standing at the fence looking all stiff legged and talking to me. She had me worried, because she's only day 134 at the most... for certain. So I left a message here and went out and spent the rest of this time in the barn, observing, cleaning, etc, and Ms. Hallie seems to be fine!! No more stiff legs... ligs feel the same. She seems to have dropped a bit more and the udder is filling up more, but other than that, she's still eating and drinking and fussing with everyone else over the grain. She still has a bit of discharge, but nothing more than it has been--just slight. Cinnamon actually has more discharge than she does. So, I guess I'll just keep an eye out and listen to the monitor.

whatcha bet she was lying down and heard us coming and came running to the fence, stiff legged from lying down! haaahahaha! That's the only thing I can think of!

Angie


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 135 Talking to her belly? *

I'm still thinking Hallie is going to go first. This is day 135 for her and Cinnamon. This morning she's staying away from everyone else and she's realllllllly grumpy if any of the other goats come near to her. I've been sitting here watching her out the window, and she's just standing in one place a lot, then occasionally she turns around and nibbles at her right side and bleats a bit. Good possibility she's talking to babies. I think I'm going to go ahead and put her in the kidding stall... what do you think?

And I hadn't shaved that udder yet. I intended to do it today, with hubby's help!

Angie


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 135 Talking to her tummy??????*

Yeah, I would put her in the kidding stall. Sounds like she is getting ready.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 135 Talking to her tummy??????*

ok ... does this doe code of honor thing start this early on? hahahaha... she's eating, but not scarfing it down like she usually does. Could just be that she's FULL of babies... lol. She did eat though, just not as much as usual. And she's drinking. Also backing up to the walkways in the barn and scratching her behind... hahaha! Other than that, she just has this 'sheesh I wish this would hurry up and be over' look that most women get when they are getting impatient about delivery. She still has a small amount of discharge, but everything else seems to be ok. I didn't see contractions. Her ligs are disappearing though--sunken in a little. I'll keep a close eye on both of them since they seem to want to do everything together... hahaha.

Angie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 135 Talking to her tummy??????*

Sounds like she is working on things nicely. She will give them up in about a week or so for you.... about the time you only have 3 nerves left to loose! :ROFL:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 140 Hallie's ligs are almost gone*

Well, Hallie's ligs are almost gone; she's sunken in near her tail and keeps holding her tail straight up in the air. She's waddling quite a bit and her udder's filling more, too. She still has the amber-colored discharge, but nothing else is new. As for Cinnamon, she still has her ligs but is also holding her tail up where she has been holding it down, purposefully, trying to hide her pooch all of the time... hahaha! Now she's showing it to everyone! This is her second time freshening, so hopefully she can help me out with Hallie when the time comes  Until then, I guess I'll just :hair: :hair:   and :drool: over everyone else's :stars: and :girl: :boy:

angie


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 140 Hallie's ligs are almost gone*

Babies very soon!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 140 NEW UDDER and Tummy pics*

Please ignore the berries in the barn. It's raining, so I hadn't cleaned it out today.

So, I decided I'd add some day 140 udder and tummy pics and here they are. By the way, does anyone else think Hallie is starting to look posty in the first pic? Her ligs are going... and she's laying down here and there and acting a bit restless. I think the time's a coming soon... 


































































Those are all of hallie... and here are some of Cinnamon


































ok that's a lot of pics for right now... haha!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 140 NEW UDDER and Tummy pics*

Girl its a barn! There's going to be berries no matter what you do. So don't fret about berries. :shades: Never fails, as soon as I clean someone squats and pees or poos or both right where I cleaned. 

Looks like you're going to have lots of babies soon! Definitely both look like multiples.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 140 NEW UDDER and Tummy pics*

I'd say they'll go within the next week....udders will definately fill even more!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 145 and still nothing happening..*

Well, I had the date wrong last week... TODAY is day 145, and we have a dash of snow on the ground. It's COLDDDDD... so I figure, perfect weather for having babies, right? No action yet. Both girls ate ravenously this morning, but they do look like they've dropped and their udders are still filling more and more. Other than that, not much going on. Hallie is still pawing around, here and there. I put her in the stall and she paws around and lays down... hahah! That's about it. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 145 and still nothing happening..*

I here ya girl- my does are 145 and 147 today and not much to report here either (you can see my thread for new pics though!)
the next two nights its supposed to go down to 2- no doubt one of them will go. :GAAH:

Ive got a heat lamp on the stall, but 2 is still REALLY cold I actually am hoping they hold out for the weekend (wierd huh!) its suppposed to be 45 and 50 (Im sure that forecast will change though- afterall this is new england :roll: )

So back to sitting in the barn with our  :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie is POSTY!!!! Day 147 cinnamon is same as has been...*

Well, it never got above freezing here yesterday, and it was 16 last night. I've been hoping the girls will hold off!!! it's supposed to warm up over the weekend. BUT this morning Hallie is looking posty, so I think the time is nigh... lol. Keeping an eye on her and Cinn ... close... from now on out, since it is day 147... WHEW! I am soooooooooo nervous!!! Both look like they are going to have multiples and these are my first babies. I just hope they don't go at exactly the same time.  Hallie is so huge that she's walking like she's 20 months pregnant.. just wobble wobble and poor thing snorts when she lays down... will go take pics and let everyone seeeeeeeee

Angie


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Hallie is POSTY!!!! Day 147 cinnamon is same as has been...*

These are your first kids...are your does FF too? Good luck, we're here for you!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie is POSTY!!!! Day 147 cinnamon is same as has been...*

Yes, these are my first kids, and Hallie is a ff. This is Cinnamon's second freshening. She had twins last time.  I just spent some time in the barn, and everyone is still munching. Poor Hallie looks miserable, but she's still eating...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hallie is POSTY!!!! Day 147 cinnamon is same as has been...*

Good Luck! :wahoo: I hope you have some kids soon!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie is POSTY!!!! Day 147 cinnamon is same as has been...*

Well Hallie still has her ligs from what I can tell, but she's doing nothing much but laying around and chewing cud right now. She's all wobbly when she walks around. And Cinnamon still has her ligs, too... the wait is on...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Hallie is POSTY!!!! Day 147 cinnamon is same as has been...*

Our doe that kidded yesterday ate hay all through her labor, grab a bite, lay around, have a contraction, lay there and chew her cud, and repeat for about 3 hours! :ROFL:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie is having contractions! so is cinnamon!*

Well, Hallie is DEFINITELY in labor now... not pushing yet, but she is having contractions about every 3-5 minutes. And I do believe Cinnamon is having contractions too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, i hope i don't need to, but I might be calling someone soon!

angie


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Wow! They are against you aren't they? Good Luck!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

I hope they progress quickly.......but give you chance to catch your breath before the other starts pushing!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Woooohooo!! GOOO GIRLS! But preferably NOT at the exact same time! Haha, you make me want babies so bad! day 139 for my girls tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

well I hope they give you an easy delivery.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Go Hallie and Cinnamon! Push Push PUSH!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

I have the laptop in the barn... we put the girls in a stall together, and both are lying there, chewing cud, nibbling on a little bit of hay, and having big contractions. They are taking it pretty well, but poor Hallie, she tries to stand up during the contractions and just groans a bit and then plops back down. Cinnamon stands up, turns around, then lays back down. i'll keep everyone updated... keep your fingers x'ed for easy quick births...

Angie


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Ooo thats awesome that you can have your laptop in the barn. I've wished I could do that on many occasions... or maybe a TV to watch while I'm waiting. he he he


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Oh yay! Babies soon....can't wait! I'm sure they'll do just fine. :wink: Keep us posted and don't forget to take pics!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*



RunAround said:


> Ooo thats awesome that you can have your laptop in the barn. I've wished I could do that on many occasions... or maybe a TV to watch while I'm waiting. he he he


No kidding. I don't even have cell phone reception.

So lucky.

Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Yup! I have my cell phone AND the laptop in the barn, but neither keep me warm... lol. I'm stillllllll freeeeeeezing. COLD out here! Girls are still having contractions, but nothing else happening yet. Cinnamon is doing a lot of stretching and talking to her tummy, while Hallie is scratching the floor and lying down. Cinn is up walking around, then stops, contracts, flexes and keeps going. How long does this usually go on before delivery? 

Angie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

you poor thing. try looking at this website for some information.
http://kinne.net/ob1.htm

I say it could be as long as a couple hours + or as short as in the time you take to come inside and warm up (rare).


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Get a niiice thick duvet. Off your bed. Preferably a double duvet. And get it all gooey when they kid. Your hubby/OH/whatever would be extremely pleased I'm sure :wink: :greengrin:

Anything's worth it! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

any news?
PS I'm going to try the "laptop-in-barn" thing when Demi kids... assuming I'm home for the event *growls* as the wireless Router will be right next door... I will kid her in the back yard shed rather than up at the barn with the other goats - tis easier to check on her when she's close by!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Just checking in to see what's happening! How's it going? I had this happen...two does kidded at the same time! They would each feed all three kids...thought I had it figured out who was who's, but it was just a guess. Hope you are having an easy delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Ok both girls are stilllllll having intermittent contractions, but nothing is happening with either of them. No 'bubble' yet. Both spent the night pretty much laying down, contracting, getting up and walking around a bit, chewing cud, lying back down. I know it's contractions because I can see the 'squeeze' and both of them will grunt a bit, yawn sometimes, stretch their legs out, or get up and stretch their bodies out when they have one. They are also both dilated on the exterior... but no 'bubble' or anything when they have a contraction. I guess this could be first stage, and they were trying to relax some during the night. Maybe this could be an 'anytime now' kinda thing? I sure hope so! I'm pooooooooooooped, and I haven't even been doing anything! I'm sure they are... :hair: :hair:

Angie


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

I thought for sure there would be kiddos by now?! :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Well, the girls are eating their grain this morning and up walking around like I'm crazy. Do they sometimes take a little break from contracting? Wondering if they can have false labor like women do when they are dilating? I KNOW they were having contractions last night. It wasn't rumen movement, because both sides squeezed and they grunted while doing it... now they seem to be doing nothing! They ate breakfast, and now they are up stretching... here's some pics.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

How are they doing now?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

 They are having light contractions, like last night, and doing their stretches. Hallie is lying down a lot. Still talking to their tummies and rubbing on things, but other than that, they've not progressed to hard labor yet. Still no major discharge or anything. Cinnamon is more dilated (long and thinned out looking) on the exterior than Hallie.

Angie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

I had a doe that was like that for almost a month before she kidded - it is hard to tell from exterior if they are dialating or not. Do you have exact due dates for the girls?

Hope that they give them up soon for you~


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

When you feel their bellies do they feel hard? Like hard as a rock? If so then they are contracting.

Dorcas had a belly of steel right before she gave birth.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

I dont see a very large udder on either girl. Their udders need to fill up and tighten before kidding.

as was already asked: do you have due dates on them?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

They don't look ready to me. Have you felt for ligaments? I have seen does have mild contractions before being ready to kid. Especially does who are so overly huge with kids. They tend to want to push them out before they're ready. Haha Anyway, watch the ligaments and udders. Check for unusal things they start doing. Good luck!!!! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Agh! Both having contractions now!! Hallie and Cinnamon!*

Well, today is day 150 for both girls. They were both bred around the same time on the same day, in the afternoon. There's no change with either girl. Both are still having light, occasional contractions, so I'm assuming when they decide to push the babies out they will do it pretty quickly, at least I hope! I've let them out for some exercise and a feast of pine branches.  Hallie is lying down a lot, pawing the ground, stretching, yawning, and peeing a lot, but she is also HUGE. She has dropped, but not as much as Cinnamon, who seems to be yapping up a storm to the babies every time I turn around. She constantly tummy talks.  I am SOOOOOOOOOO ready for these babies to get here! I don't want them to be TOO big! I did read that a lot of times that later births mean does, so maybe they are having all does... hahahaha! Wouldn't that be nice!

And Hallie's udder does feel pretty tight to me, but she fusses over me trying to feel her ligs. She was a lovey dovey doe before being preg and now she says 'leave me the heck alone!' all of the time. Both do seem sunken some in the hip area and like their tails are sloping somewhat more than usual. I have been taking pics but not posting them constantly. Since this is my first time, I am not exactly sure how big the udders are supposed to get so this is definitely a crash course in goat biology! 

Angie


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: hallie and cinammon day 131 ARE WE THERE YET??? Almost!!! *



Firestone Creek Farm said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliments, everyone! I'll pass them on to the ladies... they'll be thrilled.
> 
> And I am in Sanford, NC. We're a little over an hour from Asheboro on HWY 42. Also less than an hour from Raleigh, Greensboro, etc.
> 
> Angie


I go to school in Raleigh, NCSU, so I'm not too far away. But I've not had to assist with any of the Boers kidding so I probably wouldn't be much help.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Well, you're not too far away then..  and I almostttttttttt went to NCSU too!  Changed my mind though. I have a three year old--he was a baby at the time--and we decided (hubby and I) that I'd take online classes to finish my degree to make it easier.  Just finished my MA in English, actually, and getting ready to start post-grad work toward my PhD! 

The girls are the same... laying around, chewing cud, enjoying this taste of warm weather we have right now. It's day 151... whew, I'm tired! :hair: :hair: more than ready for :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: and maybe 1 :boy: haha!

Angie


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Are you sure the dates are right? 151 is a long time for a Nigerian.

Maybe post some new photos of the girls and their udder and we can give you a kidding guess- I'd love to see how they are progressing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

151 isnt to long for a Nigierian - they just tend to go before 150. THose girls have until at least 155 or longer till they are overdue :greengrin: -- oh sorry about that :wink:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

I will take some pics after dinner... ANDDDDD I decided to look back through at my dates on everyone, and Hallie and Cinnamon were both bred on 9/13 and 9/19. I had forgotten that these two had TWO different bred dates. They did stand both times, too, so I'm not sure if it was the first or the second time that took! The first breeding put them due on 2/4 at 145 days, making today day 151. If they settled on the second breeding, then today makes day 145 for the second breeding. SOOOOOOOOO I'm not officially getting worried yet!!!  haha Glad I took a second look... I probably sound like a realllllll dimwit. I think it's lack of sleep since I've been checking goats every hour on the hour... hahaha!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

nope you arent a dimwit -- just one of us :greengrin:

As to breeding date - sounds like the 5 day heat, and I would go with the second breeding date as the date of settle.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Yep- Id go with the second date there.

I know 155 is acceptable, but Ive learned (and heard from a lot of Nigi breeders) that typically Nigerians tend to go before 150 and if they go later its usually because there is a problem.

Consider my girl that had quads, a lot of breeders didnt see her going over 148 being that big with that many kids, but she went to 149 and they were all mal-presented. Coincidence? I dont know....


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Oh gosh... why I do feel like a woman about to give birth for the first time when i hear words like 'problem' and 'malpresented'! I sure hope they go without any problems since it's my first time. So I'm x'ing my fingers that the second date is the 'right' date! Right now they are just out walking around and acting like the world is as usual, except for Hallie's itchy behind... hahaha! She keeps scratching her behind on every tree she passes; not sure if she has an 'udder' itch or a behind itch... lol. Cinnamon does seem more sunken in the hips, but other than that, nothing going on. Will go take pics in a bit.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

No you are fine!- you are only on day 145! 

There USUALLY arent problems.
My experience with quads the other day was the first time Ive ever had to really "go in" to reposition kids in three kidding seasons. Most of the time they kid without anyone even there and they are up and nursing when you get to the barn!

:thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Don't worry, you and the girls will do fine. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

oh they will do fine.

I have had girls go on 149 and 150 and later all were ND or pygmy and only one needed help.

Remember the due date is actually 145-155 with 150 being the median so that is why people will use 150 as the "due date"


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Anna as a FF went over day 155 I think, and she gave birth fine.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

well, I've taken so many pics my camera battery is dead, so I am charging it. Good thing I realized it! SOOO, I have something just as good, if not better... video. I'm trying to get it finalized and loaded now, and I'll add it in a bit. 

Angie


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Ok here's some video of the girls. Sorry if it's shaky in some spots!!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

And here's another of Hallie's udder...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

I think Hallie is closer to kidding then Cinnamon- probably within two days or so?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Hallie is like "mom stop sticking that thing near my butt" and "oh boy can't reach that itch...oo there it is, got it." "stop following me"

:ROFL:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: maybe they aren't really pregnant? HA j/k on day 150 I HOPE!*

Yeah, she has issues with any camera... hahaha! Can't much blame the poor thing though.  Nothing going on this morning... slow as molasses here...


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 146? or not? or maybe? haha Hallie and Cinnamon*

Hilarious! My three year old son heard one of the goats crying a minute ago, so he runs to the window and looks outside and says, "BABIESSSSSSS! is it babies? They have to come outtttttttttt nowwwwwwwwww." I said, "oh, they do need to come out, don't they, so we can see them. Where will they come from?" And his answer, "the TEATS! They are going to come out of their teats!" HAHAHAHAHAHA Guess I've been obsessing over udders too much? hahahaha


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 146? or not? or maybe? haha Hallie and Cinnamon*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sigh! Day 146? or not? or maybe? haha Hallie and Cinnamon*

Their udders don't look big enough yet in the video. I think they're close though. You'll go out one day and say, "My gosh!!!" When you see their udder when they're ready. Good luck!!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 146? or not? or maybe? haha Hallie and Cinnamon*

Well, Hallie's udder is bigger and tighter today.  Cinnamon's is a little bigger, but not as big as Hallie's. Hopefully things will start happening soon! 

Angie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sigh! Day 146? or not? or maybe? haha Hallie and Cinnamon*

Hope you get babies soon!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 146? or not? or maybe? haha Hallie and Cinnamon*

Come on girls, I want to see kids! :clap:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 148 still not giving up those babies!!!!! :roll:*

:hair: Sheeeeeeeeesh! Waiting and waiting and waitinggggggg... :roll: These gals are driving me nuts! It's day 148 now, for what I feel like is the second time... hahaha... since I had the dates wrong. COME ON GIRLSSSSSSSS :stars: give up those babies!!! :girl: :girl: :baby: :boy: :girl: :baby: :boy: :girl:

Oh and Ophelia is getting a nice little udder now on day 125 and I feel little legs in that tummy just a kickin' like crazy. I love it!  She also keeps doing the 'stretch' and I've seen Gizelle stretching too.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 148 still not giving up those babies!!!!! :roll:*

I just realized, I might have Valentine's babies!!! That would be cool... the name potential is exponential!  These udder pics are from last night...

CINNAMON

















HALLIE

















Angie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sigh! Day 148 still not giving up those babies!!!!! :roll:*

I had bought a buckling once who was born on Valentine's Day. He was blue-eyed so I named him Blue Valentino.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 148 still not giving up those babies!!!!! :roll:*

Sheesh! I can't believe they still haven't kidded!

I had a doeling born on V Day last year...and I was SOOOO creative coming up with a name for her ( :slapfloor: ) - Valentine! Bwahahaha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sigh! Day 148 still not giving up those babies!!!!! :roll:*

Oh V-day babies would be awesome - there are so many neat names you could use!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sigh! Day 148 still not giving up those babies!!!!! :roll:*

Yup... no kids yet. I'm starting to think maybe they are just fat with fat udders... :ROFL: Hopefully SOOON and if so, v-day would be great for me!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

So, I went out to the barn a bit ago, and HAllie is grunting a bit and having some contractions, off food a bit, and trying to stay away from everyone else!!! This could be it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

YAY!! ray: all goes well.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

Angie, I hate to send you further into a tizzy but my doe has been doing that for over a week and still no kids on the ground. I wish you luck and hope she does go smoothly.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sigh! Day 148 still not giving up those babies!!!!! :roll:*

[quote="helmstead"
I had a doeling born on V Day last year...and I was SOOOO creative coming up with a name for her ( :slapfloor: ) - Valentine! Bwahahaha[/quote]

Well, I have a doe that was born on Valentine. Guess what her name is VALENTINE. YEP. Then she had babies on her birthday. They were named Buck Cupid, and Doe Heart Breaker. :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

Hopefully you can get some rest before she gets down to business!!!

Cupid....Romeo....hmmmmmm I can think of a few more


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

I hope so too! This is the second time she's done it, so hopefully she'll go this time. Still no discharge much really... but she is having a hard time walking around. She closes her eyes and groans a bit when she has a contraction, but no pushing yet. Keeping a check on her though!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

They don't need to have discharge. Dorcas never had any during labor.

I sure hope, for your sake, that she goes soon. :wahoo:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

I hope so too. Looks like it will be ray: and  and lots more  and fighting off the :ZZZ: and then :GAAH: and :hair: and then FINALLYYYYYYYYY I'll get to :type: everyone here and let you know that I'm :leap: :leap: :leap: :stars: and :dance: :dance:  HAHAHAHAHAHA

Too cute! I love those names. I was also thinking about famous leading ladies and leading men in movies, especially those great romances!  I mean, Hallie's name is just plain Hallie... that's it, but it always makes me think of Hallie Berry. And then Hollywood's (the dad) name is Hollywood Nights, after the song. So I could do a romantic love song for the bucks and movie stars for the girls! Or even something from a Hallie movie... lol I'll have to think about it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

well any progress yet???

I like your name ideas


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

Don't leave us hanging! :hair: lol


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

It's not Valentine-y, but based on mom and dad's names, you could name the baby Holly Berry 

Are they here yet??


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE Day 148 and Hallie contracting! no pushing yet*

DRUMROLLLLLLLLL... we have TWO babies thus far this morning! TWO BUCKS. One looks just like Hollywood--buckskin with white and moonspots everywhere. The other is a light buckskin, I think... will have to fig out colors. Both are adorable and Valentine's babies, so it's name time!  They are standing and trying to find teats but haven't nursed yet. I gave both some nutri-drench and some colostrum. How long should I wait before I feed them myself? They are searching for teats, as I said, but they haven't latched on yet.

No progress with Cinnamon yet, but she's very excited that Hallie's babies are here... haha!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congratulations on the babies. I am still waiting on mine. When I went out earlier she was laying down. She saw me and stood up happily chewing her cud.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congrats!!!

They will find them. Usually I need to help them find the teats, but once they get them once they don't seem to forget.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congratulations!!! I watch babies for a while. Kids are very resistant of being helped so it takes a LOT of patience to help them find it. Never force it in their mouths. They won't take it that way. What I try to do is guide the body to the teat and express some milk. That way it smells of milk and the teat has some on it for taste. It takes them a while to figure it out sometimes though so just watch and wait. I don't rush to take babies unless they're just weak from the start or just give up trying. They come out sometimes pretty content and not eager to find the teat. That's ok. Just make sure that in a while they do get up and try to find it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

as long as they are searching and mom is being patient with them I wouldnt worry. I like to see kids nursing with in an hour.

Congrats


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Well, it's been well over an hour. I came in the house and then when I went back out, both were born and dried off already and the placenta lying on the ground. I'm thinking she said "push push push" as soon as I left... lol.

They are trying to find the teat a little... bumping her tummy and nudging and rubbing their nose all over her tummy, but so far, they just haven't found the teat yet. Going back out to the barn. Going to take some video!  AND some pics! 

Angie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

milk her a little bit on each side to make sure milk is flowing - you want to get the plug out.

Guide them gently towards the teat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

:leap: CONGRATULATIONS! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

:stars: :stars: Congrats! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! :leap: I can't wait to see pics!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

YAY!!!! :leap: Congrats!!! Don't forget to get us lots of pics!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congrats!!! :stars:

Today is Claribelle's first due date, at 146 days. I'm excited, although she doesn't look to be ready yet! :shades:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congratulations!! :clap:


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congratulations :gift:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congrats !!! :stars: Pics????? Hehehe :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

YEA. :stars: Babies. How about those pictures?????


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

We've had Valentine's Day babies, we had triplet Nubians actually, we still have the doe, her name is Jewel or referred to as the 'wedding goats', I posted the story about the 'wedding goats' on my blog, her brother's were Jade and Jasper, we went with J names for them but it was also part of our Precious Stones theme.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day And we have 2 babies!!! I think that's it..*

TADA!!!!

Presenting Firestone Creek HLWD My Valentino

























And Firestone Creek HLWD Dreamlover

















both boys seem to be doing well. I think this is all she had in that big belly! I haven't weighed them, but they are both on the big side, I'd say. They are both standing, bouncing around a bit, then laying down and snoozing. They are also nursing a little, but not with total gusto yet.

Still nothing with Cinnamon. Today is day 149 so tomorrow is day 150. If she has babies overnight, I hope they don't get too chilly since the weather is turning againnnnnnnnn. They are even talking possibilities of snow on Monday.  i was just getting used to the warm weather!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Congrats on the little ones - they are VERY cute and well worth the wait!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Oh, WOW they sure have color! :drool: lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

They are gorgeous!! I love them!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

They are absolutely ADORABLE!!!  Congrats!!!!! :leap:

I had two born on Valentine's day last year (two Bucklings) and I named them Valentine (Val for short) and Cupid :greengrin: I LOVE the names you picked for them!! VERY fitting :thumb:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Nice looking bucklings!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Thanks everyone! The boys are doing well... already tongue flapping at each other and trying to jump on each other's backs!!! Talk about early hormones! SHEESH... hahaha! as for Cinnamon, noooooooo babies yet! She's on day 151 now, and her ligs have been gone since yesterday morning, but still no babies. No contractions either though. Perhaps she's going to have me some does! Her and Hallie were bred about 30 minutes apart, so I definitely have the dates right... udder is tighter, too. keeping an eye on her.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: YIPPEE V-day and two babies so far!!!*

Beautiful little bucks, I love their color. So very cute. Congradulations!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon lookin' a little posty now!!!! X your fingers! *

Well, Cinnamon is looking a bit posty this afternoon, so i'm thinking maybe this evening or tonight. HOPE SO! X your fingers for DOES!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:

And I have a weirdddddd thing going on. I'm going to have to take some pics of Kadabra. I think she's pregnant, but I swear I think she's further along than I thought. She's even getting a little bit of an udder. BUTTTTTTTT I don't know if she's stressed or maybe has a thyroid issue or WHAT! She has a small amount of hair coming out on one side on her back. JUST started it a couple days ago. So, I'm wondering if it's hormones or stress... no one else has skin issues and I don't have mites, lice, etc... I did apply a pymethrin powder a couple weeks ago. Could that have irritated her skin in that one area? Anyone else ever have a doe lose hair during pregnancy? I'm going to take pics as soon as I can and post them of her pooch... it does look 'poochy' to me though, and she even looks wider in her face and thicker in her right side and lower abdomen.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon lookin' a little posty now!!!! X your fingers! *

I had a doe that I got last year who was newly bred - MAYBE a month along. Anyway, she came to my home and within a month lost every bit of hair that she had, then grew in a beautiful summer coat - during winter! Everyone I talked to said stress and pregnancy could definately cause it. If no one else is having an issue, I would suspect it is the same thing.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon lookin' a little posty now!!!! X your fingers! *

I'm really wondering if that's it, especially since I have other does having babies (stress) and that tends to change the doe's 'rank' a bit. Not only that, but I did add that other doe about 2 months ago, and they keep vying for the 'top' spot in the hierarchy, so she's constantly fighting with the other goat to maintain her rank as top goat. I think maybe it's finally getting to her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon lookin' a little posty now!!!! X your fingers! *

check my thread about Lola shedding, dealing with the same thing. She isnt due till May and she lost her wintercoat plus is loosing her hair :hair: dog coat should arrive tomorrow from her original owner.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 152 but no babies yet! A little posty no labor*

well, we are on day 152 now, and still no babies!!!! she's holding on to them foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrr it seems.  Getting very antsy here...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 152 but no babies yet! A little posty no labor*

Do you have another due date for her? I'd be inclined to think she's not going to kid by this one.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 152 but no babies yet! A little posty no labor*

No... no possibility of another due date... no possibility at all.  Going out to check her right now. She was laying next to the fence and she's disappeared... going to go see what she's up to.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 152 but no babies yet! A little posty no labor*

Ok, i can reach around Cinnamon's tail really well, but her ligs are still there. They might be gone a littttttttttle bit, but they are mostly still there. Udder is tight and full. She's staying away from everyone and lying down most of the time, but no contractions or pushing or anything of note beyond that. I felt for babies too, for about 15-25 seconds, because she was wiggling so much trying to get away that I wasn't having any success anyhow; never felt anything. But, they very well could have been moving and i wouldn't feel it do to all of her twisting around... no discharge or anything... no pawing the ground... no news...

Oh, but ophelia, not due yet for at least another 2-3 weeks, is losing her ligs already. They are loosening up and I can reach around the tailhead easily. She has a little udder, but it's not full yet...


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Ok... Cinnamon is officially on day 153 now, and i am VERY worried about her. I called Vicki at Olson Acres, because she is a second freshener and I wondered what day she freshened at last time--day 145 with one buck and one doe. So, she is certainly going longer this time. No labor. No contractions. No discharge. Udder is full. I can reach around the tailhead, but I still feel what I think are ligs! She's still eating fine... no change there. No talking... no scratching the ground... ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH And, I DO feel movement. I put her on the milking stand and forced her to stand for me. I felt movement on the lower right side and mid right side. I think I woke up a baby that was snoozing, because I felt a knee or something and rubbed on it and pushed and rubbed and it started kicking around. Soooooooooo I don't know WHAT to think!!! :hair: :hair: :hair: I thought about going in to make sure there's not a dead baby (please no!!!!) blocking the way, but she's not even contracting or pushing or anything.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

My doe, Spirit kidded this morning (day 153) with a doe kid . . . 
I think it's possible for some does to go to day 160. :shrug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Wow... well, i'm glad that someone else out there has one that has gone this far... that makes me feel a LITTLE better. Feeling movement helped some, too... maybe she's just hiding a big doe or 3 or 4 does in there... haha ray: ray: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

As long as she's acting normal, I wouldn't worry too much. 
Check her ligs, her udder and make sure she's progressing, otherwise, relax. 
They have to be baked just right, you know.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Well, she is acting normal, other than the fact that she's grumpier than usual and wanting to hide out in the henhouse when she gets a chance. I'm kinda wondering if she's going to try to go to the henhouse to have the babies. I haven't put her in with Hallie or tried to pen her because she goes nutso if i do. I can see the barn from my living room thought, so every 5 mins or so I am taking a peek to see if she's sneaking into the henhouse or not.

oh, and she DID look noticeably thinner this evening than this morning, so maybe she's dropped.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Its not normal for Nigerians to go to 153. I've never had one pass her due date. Standard does do often pass the 150 point. I would watch her and check her cervix if she was here. If there's absolutely no way what so ever, that she was not around another buck then I'd have the vet check her if she doesn't kid by 155.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

oops. Didn't know it was different with minis. Live and learn, I guess.:shrug:

Did you do the fiasco farm due date calculator?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

I knew it wasn't 'normal' for minis, but i'm glad that someone else has had it happen without complete disaster. At least that's a good sign. I need a few of those!

Thanks for the advice Ashley; I need all I can get. If she doesn't do something soon, I'm DEFINITELY calling the vet or taking her. I don't want to introduce any bacteria at this point, IF she's really ok and just not ready yet. Hopefully this eveningggggggg or tonight... I hope. If not, I'll probably call the vet tomorrow. I don't want to wait until the babies are too big to deliver!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

no, I used the calculator on NC Promisedland's website... should be the same, I think...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

do you have any pix of her?
Her udder, ligs, etc?
As I don't know that much about minis' kidding, I'll refrain from offering advice, but I would like to see her . . . .


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

I'll run out to the barn and snap some pics... back in a few...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

I would say to wait a day but not more than 2, the latest I've had a doe in labor was 153....all was normal and Dolly labored normally but her babies were stuck. I don't want to scare you, but being a mini it is a possibility that her babies are getting bigger by the day. Make a call to your vet and have her induced, 2 cc of Lutelyse will suffice and have her in labor within 24-36 hours. I'm sure she's just pulling the "Does Code of Honor" on you, but it's best to be thinking on the safe side. :hug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Ok this one was from day 147, and of course she wouldn't let me get any 'good ones' of her today!!!! ARGHHHHHHH










These are all from today--153

























There's not much diff in her udder, and her tears point outward somewhat so you can't see them very well at all...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

I had a FF go way past her due date and was fine. I think it was over 155. This is a Nigerian I am talking about.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

She's just not looking ready to me at all....even as a FF her udder with that much development will get fuller.....and she DOES have that "stick her tongue out and go na na na na" look in her eyes, silly girl! She will let you know if something is wrong, but just in case, do have your vets number handy.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Well, this is her second freshening. Last time she went 145 days with twins--buck and doe. I just keep crossing my fingers that it's all does and she has to cook 'em up a little longer... lol.  :sigh: She's just having a grand ol' :ROFL: at me!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

I agree- she doesnt look ready, those babies havent dropped yet either, and if you can still feel kid movement, they say.... you have at least 12 hours until kidding.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Udder needs to fill up more. . . .and the kids haven't dropped yet, by the look of it. SHe looks ready to pop---but the other signs haven't come yet. ray: for a healthy delivery.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> if you can still feel kid movement, they say.... you have at least 12 hours until kidding.


I've had several does have kids kicking up to the last 30 minutes or less! :shocked:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

well, we're having a big thunderstorm right now and tornadoes all around us, sooooooooooo I'm guessing maybe tonight or tomorrow morning? hAHAHAHAHAHA isn't that how it's supposed to go???? Have to sign off and turn off the comps...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

tornadoes?!?!?! **Runs and hides**


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: Storms passed with no damage, other than knocking the power out repeatedly, which I thought was certainnnnnnnnnnn to send Cinnamon into labor. Nope!!!! She's giving me that "HAHAHA! I gotcha!" look this morning...  :hair: :hair: So now at about 3 pm this evening we'll be on day 154. Beginning to wonder if she's preg with an elephant instead of kids...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

glad to hear you made it through ok. Scary!

As to cinnamon those babies better be totaly with it girl! :GAAH:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Well, nothing going on yet. I called the vet this morning, and here's his input. He said that goats, no matter what the breed is, have the 'nerve' to carry longer than expected on occassion. So, he said that bringing her in at this point or giving her something will only stress her out. He said that as long as she seems comfy and is not in any pain or struggling to deliver, that he would let her keep going. He said that goats were usually better about delivering on their own than other animals, like horses, and that he had many calls on overdue goats that had kidded just fine. Not to rule out any problems, because that could still happen. He did say just to keep an eye on her for any signs of distress, and at the first signs of a problem, to call him back. That the babies themselves would tell her to deliver, and that we should just hope for 'good size,' healthy multiples or a single kid that isn't too big to deliver normally. Sooooo... he's on standby... let's hope I don't need him.

Going out to clean the barn right now... we have cold weather (possibly snow) coming this weekend. I just saw her 'running' across the pasture a few minutes ago with the other girls. Rotten thing!!!! She's carrying her tail very high--unusual for her. Usually she keeps it tucked over her pooch to hide it... lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

well goats can safely deliver up to day 160 so you have time yet :hair:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*



> well goats can safely deliver up to day 160


Really? Wow, I did not know that. What little brats. :roll:

Hoping she goes very, very soon for ya!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

well, I went out and cleaned the barn and changed things up a bit. I made a nice cozy corner for her to lie in since she doth protest too much about being alone. And I added lots of hay and some grain and water to that area. She seems to like that a bit more. She had another spot, yes, but perhaps she wasn't happy with it! After all, she did keep going and eyeing Hallie's!!!! I thought about letting her have Hallie's spot, but Hallie didn't agree with me when I tried to move her.. wasn't havin' it! lol Soooooooooooooo we'll see what she does. Clean barn, at least... hahaha! for about an hour....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Maybe try taking her for a walk? lol


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Well, as soon as she went late I stopped keeping her confined. She has free run of the pasture... I guess I could take her out of the pasture for a walk-walk and see if she finds anything yummy to browse. I threw the a bunch of pine branches earlier today since the temps are mediocre... she's back in the barn right now, of her own accord. Laying in the corner in the area I arranged for her. It's a semi-private room... hahahaha


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

My brother suggested taking Claribelle for a car ride down a verrry bumpy road. :ROFL: That is what my aunt did to my mom when she was 10 days late having me. I don't think it worked, but you could try!! (JK!!!)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

Maybe your goat and mine are in a pact to hold out as long as possible . . . or until we have no hair, whatever comes first! :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 154 what is she trying to do to me!!!???!!!*

I really HOPE I have some hair left after all is said and done. It's supposed to snow Saturday, and it's going to be 26 tonight after being in the low 60s today. I dread the thoughts of babies when it's thattttttt cold... good grief!!! This goat is driving me nuts. I am beyond :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

She is being stubborn isn't she?!

I was lucky enough to have 2 does go on 145, 1 doe went on 143 and the other on 147......watch them make me wait longer this year, it seems to be the trend! :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 153 no babies yet! no labor Very worried!*

hmmmm maybe it's something in the hay... lol or the water ... or the grain... lol


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

Well, very cold last night and Cinnamon laid outside the barn instead of inside with everyone else. BUT she's walking around, eating, and acting like everything is fine! No distress, just isolating herself more. I didn't realize this was going to be so darn frustratinggggggggggggggg! I'm starting to feel like it's going to be Ophelia's turn to kid before Cinnamon does!!!! Ophelia's on day 132 and probably preg with just a single. She's not grown a lot in the belly, barely looks pregnant. But she's getting an adorable little udder and I can feel the baby/babies kicking around when I press in front of her udder. Maybe I just need to focus on someone else besides Cinnamon... :sigh: :sigh: I'm so afraid something's going wrong.  I have been tempted just to have a feel, just to make sure nothing's blocking the way, but I know better than doing that without 'reason'... and she's not stressing, so I guess I should stop stressing. I'm rambling now. hahaha well time for more :coffee2: and more :coffee2: and I'll go give everyone some extra hay and love and hope for the best!

Angie


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

The longest I've ever had a doe go is 154, she was a Saanen and she delivered just fine with normal sized kids. Is there a possibility that she was bred later like one of those five day heat things?

I really wouldn't worry too much, when its time for her to go its time for her to go, you can't really rush things along, there's really no way to tell if there's something blocking unless she's in active labor.

Don't worry, it sounds like she's a firm follower of the Code :wink: :roll: :hair:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

I soooo feel for you! I've been in your shoes before...in my case, my girls didn't "catch" the first breeding...I was so frustrated when the date came and went with no kids. That's apparently what's happened here. Doesn't make it any easier...it's safe to say "you're not alone!" :coffee2:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

She did have a five day heat, but this is 155 days by the second due date.  SOOOOOOOOOOOOO we'll see if she holds out until the LAST possible minute. I moved Boo (who is for sale on the sales list right now) in with the boys and out of the doe pen... and I let Hallie and her babies out in the barn. Hallie is thrilled with the idea and the other does don't bother the babies much... sooooooo the babies are cavorting and playing and having a blast. AND i put Cinnamon in Hallie's pen, because she's been eyeing it and trying to get in there. Maybe THAT will change things... we'll seeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

Did she make it to 156!!? If xcell waits this long to kid Ashley will definately have a nervous breakdown!! Hope everythings going ok... :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

yes, she did... still no babies. Udder is bigger and so is the belly, but no babies!!! ARGHHHHHHHH... and you know, the only other POSSIBLE date that she could be due by would put her not being due until March 25th. I let Cameron out at night with the girls so he could breed Kadabra. I was SURE Cinnamon was preg already. I still think she was. GEEEEEEEEEEZ! not sure what's going on really. I think her udder's too big to be due the end of march...

Angie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

well if she waits another 4 days then I say she is due in March -- what fun :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

Your not getting babies till March.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 156 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

Well, if Cameron got her, then I'd be so surprised! He's such a short thing... hahaha! NOT that he couldn't if he tried hard enough, of course, but he is a shorty--correct, very--but short.  Her pooch is... well, very pooched this morning. She was lying down earlier and it was 'poochy' and looks a bit puffy. Her udder is also quite a bit bigger and seems like it is tight... a lot more than it was. Soooooo... we'll see. I sure hope it's not March!!! Lol... I don't think I can wait that long for another cute little baby fix!!! HAHAHA!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 156 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*



Firestone Creek Farm said:


> Well, if Cameron got her, then I'd be so surprised! He's such a short thing...!


Consider that my 8 mth old boer buck recently managed to breed my 4 yr old saanen doe ...

If they try hard enough, anything is possible


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

we all get stressed and worry about our goaties... :hug: ..I know it is hard to be patient...and are so curious to open the package ...to see what is inside.... it's like a box of chocolates........
you never know... what your gonna get..... :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

Give her a good squeeze? :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

Anything yet, Angie?
At Keren: If at first you dont succeed, try, try again. :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 156 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

And no... nothing yet! Poor thing is all poochy and fat... hahaha! But no babies yet. I still feel movement though, so all is well on that front. And... alas... ligs are still there, though I can reach right around her tailhead easily. Udder seems full to me, too! But nope... no babes.

HAHAHA! I tried giving her a good squeeze... it didn't help  :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*



> HAHAHA! I tried giving her a good squeeze... it didn't help


 :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

I've had a 4 month old small buckling breed mature does. So anythings possible.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 155 no babies! no labor! no nothing ARGH*

Gosh.. if any of mine wait this long with me I will need to be locked up in the loony bin for good.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 babies on the way?? I hope!*

ok... we have some action! FINALLY... Cinnamon is flaring her lips at me and pawing at the ground in the pen. Standing up, lying down... she's posty, too. Going back to the barn!  Wish me luck with an easyyyyyy kidding for her and no huge babies, please. After all, this is day 157!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

ray: :dance:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

ray: for a healthy delivery.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

For as long as she's been preggy, I bet those kids come very fast!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

Ligs are completely gone, and she's talking to me like crazy but still eating! I think she's having contractions but no pushing yet. Going back out to check again in a few... I just gave everyone some grain, so I gave her some, too, and I gave her some nutri-drench and a lil acidophyllus...


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

Don't forget your camera!! :greengrin: Hope evryting goes great! :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

Is it common for does in labor to flare their lips? I noticed Hope doing it but didn't pay it much mind.

I want to see babies tonight! :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

Any update?!? Your killing us... well me at least. :ROFL: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

The lip flaring is a common thing with does in labor....a sign of pain I think...goes with the tawning and the teeth grinding.

Hopefully those babies are on their feet by now :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

oh gosh - I just need to know what is going on!! LOL!

I am freaking out and my doe isn't even due for 6 days...... what if my doe waits till 157 I will DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope there are babies already that you are playing with!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

:GAAH:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

Well, good and bad news... Cinnamon has kidded with triplets and only one has survived--a beautiful red buckskin boy. The other two were smaller than him and no amount of rubbing or swinging got them going. One was a black and white doeling (I'm sooooooo sad about that!!!) and the other was another little buck that looked just like Cinnamon.  I had to go in and I have noooooo experience at all, but I could tell the 3rd was coming out wrong. He had 1 foot out and she pushed and pushed and when I gave up and decided to feel, he had his head bent back and his other leg kinda twisted the wrong way. I tried pushing him back in to get him into position but I couldn't get a good grip on him. Believe it or not, while I was screaming for my husband, to get him to come hold Cinnamon, she reared up on the side of the stall and pushed the kid out!!!!! Right now she's passing the placenta. It's been hanging for about 25 minutes or so, so I am waiting for it to pass. I don't know how to bounce very well. Her tummy still feels pretty round in front of her udder, but I don't feel anything. Should I go in again after the placenta? And where do I get penicillin?????? Does Tractor Supply carry it? And how do I give it, etc? I'm sure she prob needs some...

Angie

PS I'll post pics of the one little buck in a while...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

Oh I am so glad that momma is doing well. Pen can be bought at any farm store. You give 1cc per 10 pounds (at least I do in these situations) twice a day for 5 days. But others might give it different.

To bounce, stand behind her, put an arm around on each side and interlock fingers under her belly in front of the udder. Gently pull up and let go. If there is something like a kid in there, it will feel like a bowling ball.

I am so sorry to hear about the two that didn't make it, but at least you have momma and one boy to cuddly with. :hug: :hug: You did great.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 Is this finally it? think she's in labor!!!*

I am so sorry! :hug: :hug: :hug:

I give penicillin at dose of 1cc per 10lbs twice a day for 7 days. You can give it SQ or IM. When you stick her make sure that you pull back on the plunger and check for blood. If you see blood then try another spot. Pen G cannot go into the vein. You should be able to get it at your grain store.

Since you already have gone in I think I would go in again just to make sure there are no other kids in there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I'm so sorry her delivery went as it did....I hope the remaining baby thrives and of course we need a piccie.

TSC does carry Pen G...as well as the needles and syringes. The placenta will deliver on it's own, no need to go in for it.
So sorry you lost the other 2 :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

great job! :thumb: I know you lost the two but good going for you and Cinnamon in getting that last kid out!

As to going back in -- I would. Thats just me because I had a kid come later after the afterbirth and with the stuck kid already-- I wouldnt chance loosing another just in case.

TSC should carry the Pen I have given 1cc per 10lbs as well Allison so yah I would do that too. Vet says to give it twice a day so that is what I do now.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Ok... I will go back in to see. I think I will give her a few minutes though. I know I need a few minutes. The little boy is eating good. I helped dry him off and pointed him toward a teat and he was up and slurping within 5 minutes of being born. He's a hungry little thing. I'm starting to think the other two have probably been dead for a few days now. They didn't seem like they were as developed as him, and they were quite a bit smaller, too.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I'm sorry to hear about the two babies, but you did a good job. I hope there aren't any more troubles and I hope to see the little boy soon. :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I am sorry you lost two.  But good job getting the buckling out! :hug: 
She did look big enough for quads. . . . :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

just a stab here but if the kids were dead before kidding that would explain why she started labor and then stopped.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

You said she had another later due date. Is it possible that she took on both dates so the kids that didn't make it were actually premature?

But don't beat yourself up over it. Those kids might not have made it for a million different reasons. :hug:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

what can I say that hasn't already been said? :hug: :hug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Good grief! I just went back out to check to see if she passed the placenta and she had. Along with the placenta she passed another teeny tiny baby. It was about 6-7 inches long and very premature from the looks of it, like it had never developed. Perhaps the cause of the problem... poor thing was still trying to clean it up.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I'm so sorry. :hug: But congrats on the boy, he sounds strong and healthy! That is just so weird. I haven't heard of anything like that, where most the litter is premature, but then you have the normal kid. You did a great job though! It nothing else, you've gained some valuable experience from this kidding, now you can feel more comfortable with future kiddings. Anywho, congrats on the boy,,,can't wait for pics!! :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

oh boy how sad! Yah it sounds like she was bred again for a march 25th kidding  so glad she does have the boy to keep her happy - sounds like a great mom :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

aww I'm so sorry you lost the other babies, but glad that you have the one little boy that made it! :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

:hug: I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Poor Cinnamon too. At least she does have a live baby to snuggle and mother. I think this is why she went so far overdue. There were complications with the other 3 kids involved. I'm glad it all went smoothly for Cinnamon and that you did get a live kid. :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Oh Angie I am so sorry this kidding turned out like this for you. :sigh: Thank goodness you do have one live kid and that Cinnamon has at least one baby after all she went through. And that she is doing well. :hug: 
My Hopi went over her due date this season, and we found that she had one live kid and one stillborn in there. The death of the one baby is what delayed her delivery and made her deliver over her due date. Everytime one of my does has gone way over their due date I have found something is usually wrong. A few seasons back I had to have a C-section done on a doe that was at day 155 and she had dead twins in there. Normally Nigerians deliver by day 150. 
I am guessing that with Cinnamon, she either had 2 due dates, and some just were not ready yet, or one died and held her up from delivering on time, which caused the others to die from stress. :shrug: 
But I am so sorry to hear you lost them but at least you have one sweet baby boy, so some good did come out of this. Can't wait to see pictures of your little survivor!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Well, Cinnamon and the baby are doing fine this morning. I'm off to TS here in a bit to get some Pen, etc. I guess I'll have to buy a scale, too, to weigh her, unless there's an easier way of doing it. I don't have a goat tape for weight. That should have been on my kidding list! Everything else was, and I didn't have time for any of it.. lol. Oh, I do think the little boy is polled.  He looks like it. And he's SUCHHHHHHH a little darling. He thinks I'm his mommy too, I think. He follows me around crying at me when I am in the stall.

Well, Ophelia is next. She's 135 days now. She's a first freshener, and she's progressing fine. I think perhaps she's carrying a single or twins at the most, but she is deep so she could surprise me. I'm expecting beautiful babies from her, since she's bred to Muddy Creek Cameron (Azriel's son).  Should be blue eyes all around! And some surprise colors since she's a white/gold with blue eyes AND when I clipped her last summer, she was hiding moonspots... gold and red ones!  And Cam's a black white white poll etc. Looking forward to that baby or babies. PLEASE let it be a doe!!! :girl: :girl: So far it's been a very buck year...

Angie


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

and what about photos?
LW


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I bought my scale on ebay - I can give you the guys' link. It is a mail scale and is awesome. Liz actually gave me the guys name and it weighs up to 50# and was under $20.00 with shipping. Then I bought a little plastic bin to put on top with the kiddo in it to weigh.

If the store is not to far, take him with you and weigh him at a vet clinic - they will let you. We used to have people bring all kinds of animals in to weigh them. Just an idea


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Congrats on the little guy he sure is a survivor! Hopefully your stress level can resume to "normal" Have a great day


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Yup, postal scale is a great idea for weighing the little boy. I have 2 of those.  But I have to weigh Cinnamon for the Pen shot, because otherwise I can only guesstimate her weight.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Oh and I'll get pics in a while.. hadn't had the chance yet. I have NPIP coming tomorrow to do testing on my waterfowl and poultry, so I have to do a bunch of things today...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I estimate a goats weight when giving Pen. You cant OD them on it so I just estimate high on their weight and give it 1cc per 20lbs or 1cc per 10lbs depending on the issue.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I have a small scale for weighing babies but have yet to use it. LOL I haven't come up with a sling to put the kid in. I think this year I may just use a towel and cut holes in the corners. We'll see.

I hope Ophelia gives you the twin does you want! Good luck!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Ashely thats a great idea! I was going to ask my mom to make me one but a towel just might do the trick! :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*



Laurel_Haven said:


> . Everytime one of my does has gone way over their due date I have found something is usually wrong. A few seasons back I had to have a C-section done on a doe that was at day 155 and she had dead twins in there. Normally Nigerians deliver by day 150.


I agree with this- I had stated this in my earlier posts about her going so far over, but I dont really think there was anything you could have done differently anyway. 
You spoke with your vet and Cinnamon seemed fine, so really I hope your not beating yourself up at all with the outcome, you did everything you could for her and her babies, so :clap: to you!

Im glad the surviving boy is doing well today and cant wait to see pictures- :birthday:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Gosh, I am so sorry Angie.   It is wonderful that you and Cinnamon do have a beautiful baby boy to love on though.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

He is certainly a cutie! I just want to snuggle and snuggle him.  My mom said people used to use a diaper or the like to weigh babies with the hanging type of scale, so I bet you could use something like that. I did go to TS and get the Pen and the scale, but I hadn't fig out how to weigh her yet... hahaha. I can't hang her from a baby diaper... hahaha! Guess I'll have to guesstimate on her too..  I am in  with the little boy... too cute!!!!!!

Oh, and I tried to milk one side of her udder a bit because one side is empty and the other is so tight and full. I haven't ever milked before--completely new on all counts at this! Soooooooooooo I didn't get much out at all.. just a tsp or so. Should I just leave that side alone, milk her on it, or what? He's favoring the right side and not doing anything with the left at all...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

get a cloth. small blanket. teatowel, something. bunch the corners up together. Use that to hang the baby in, from the scale =]


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*



StaceyRoop said:


> Ashely thats a great idea! I was going to ask my mom to make me one but a towel just might do the trick! :thumb:


Yeah, its not something that'll last forever, but it'll do in a pinch and its not like I don't have a billion old towels in the kidding bucket. I can make them work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*



> He's favoring the right side and not doing anything with the left at all...


you may have to milk out some from the ignored teat ...so it isn't as painful and relieves some pressure... before you introduce the kid to the teat....
You must teach the kid to nurse from that other side as well...tie up mom or put her in a milk stand.....put the kid on the ignored teat...mom may kick because it hurts...but as she gets relief she will allow him to nurse... :greengrin: .either hold up her leg or tie it up.....make sure he sucks from it .....sometimes it only takes the one time and they learn to go back and forth to each teat...keep an eye on her and make sure the kid is going back and forth and the ignored side is doing well...... you may have to milk her out ..if the kid doesn't learn or isn't sucking enough out.....you have to be careful not to get a blown out teat.... :worried:
good luck.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Angie, I am so glad that you got that adorable baby that we have not yet seen :leap:

You know it sounds like the others were just not meant to be. I have to say that I have never given a antibiotic after I go in to check for more babies if all is clear, but if I find a dead one and like yu said that last one that was born I sure would do it.

Congratulations on the new baby :stars: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

yah milk the neglected side, he will figure it out soon enough that they are two spikets :wink:

But you dont want her to have a lopsided udder


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

Heres a way to get a weight on your doe....take a tape measure and measure around her chest, just behind the front legs, thenm measure her length from hip point to shoulder point. You'll need a calculator as well, take her girth X girth X length and you'll get her weight in pounds....it is within 10 pounds when weighed on a scale.

Sounds that the little guy is doing well, and I agree to keep milking the side that he is neglecting, if not she will have a lopsided udder that can affect future freshenings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

dont you need to divide it by 300 Liz?

I though it was girth x girth x length divided by 300 :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

:scratch: :idea: Yep...you're right there! Stacey....I think we need a "blonde moment" smiley :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

ok just wasnt sure -- didnt want to correct you but wanted to make sure it was correct.

Glad we have that cleared up. If I ever figure out how to add more smiles we can have a suggestion area for new smilies


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Good/Sad news*

I didnt get to read many of the comments on the last couple of pages, but I just felt like I needed to give you a hug :hug: tell you congrats on the little boy and that I'm sorry for the losses.

The kid's release a hormone (cortisol I believe)(sp?) when they are fully developed to start labor, it could have been that since the other two died a little prematurely that the live kid wasn't putting out enough cortisol to put her into full labor, causing her to be so over due. I had to help deliver a togg. doe that was fully dialated becuase of the kid's head on the cervix but, wouldnt push for 2 days of mild contractions. It was because of a dead kid. For some reason, it just throws the doe's body off.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Cinnamon day 157 She kidded... finally... Fortunate Son*

Thanks everyone... here's a pic of Fortunate Son  Since Dad is Hollywood Nights I thought that song was fitting AND a good name! Would you call him a red buckskin?










Oh and here are Valentino and Dreamlover at 11 days old  and Hallie's udder at 11 days!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He's a chamoise I believe, he's not buckskin. Buckskin's have a black cape on their shoulders up their necks. He doesn't have that. He does seem to have a dorsel stripe, darker under belly and dark legs from the hocks down so he's chamoise. If the darkest parts are black he's a chamoise, if they're dark chocolate then he's a chocolate chamoise.

Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

What she said  was thinking the same thing but she explained it better than I could have.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is darling! And Hallies boy are just too sweet  

Her udder looks really nice and those boys are certainly keeping her "evened" out.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

They are certainly chocolate. I kept thinking about naming him Cocoa because they are so chocolate brown. I WISHHHH he would have been a doe, and he'd have been a keeper for sure!!! I love his coloring.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a chocolate chamoise buck last year whom I bred nearly everyone to and I got a lot of chocolate chamoise kids too. He's a very handsome buckling. I know the feeling too.... wishing certain ones were does and even wishing I'd kept some.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Hubby said, "keeeeeeeeeep him" if you love the color so much, but I don't think I should do that. Cinnamon's udder just isn't what I want it to be. I wanted a doe out of her to try to improve the udder. All of her boys need wethered. She has a capacious udder, but her teats wing out.  Guess I'll have to tryyyyyyyy again. One of her babies was a doe, but it was a black and white... lol. It's hit and miss... and I missed! lol


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

And WOW! I just went to your website and saw poor Fuschia!!! GOODNESS! She looks like she's about to blow... hahaha! Good thing she doesn't have much longer to go. Looks like quints or sextuplets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful kids...love the coloring.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Firestone Creek Farm said:


> And WOW! I just went to your website and saw poor Fuschia!!! GOODNESS! She looks like she's about to blow... hahaha! Good thing she doesn't have much longer to go. Looks like quints or sextuplets!


She always blows up like a blimp and has only had up to triplets in the past. I wouldn't mind quadruplet doelings this year from her.  She's the buck producer at my farm. She's had 11 kids in her life, 2 does. That's it. She needs to annie up the doelings! She was one of triplet doelings herself.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I would like to see a picture of Cinnamons udder clipped - if it has the capacity and attachments - teat placement can be improved later. 

beautiful kids!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh she has capacity, and big, easy to milk teats with nice orifices, too... I'll get some more pics in a few days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Let's see...Cocoa, Espresso, Cappuccino, Mocha, Latte, Chocolate, Choco, Cacao, Hershey, Starbuck...the number of names possible for a chocolate baby are endless! 

*congRaTs!!*


----------

